# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Një inxhinier mekanik, mesues i gjuhës shqipe në një nga universitet amerikane

## Hek

Koha Jone/E Hene, 01 Dhjetor 2003


NJE INXHINIER MEKANIK... PROFESOR I SHQIPES NE NJE UNIVERSITET AMERIKAN



Nga Skifter Kellici.

Ish-redaktor gjuhesor ne Sh.B.L.SH. ne Tirane, shkrimtar



Kur disa shoke, shume te cuditur, me dhane lajmin se inxhinieri mekanik, Mergim Korca, kishte nisur te jepte gjuhen shqipe ne Eaine State University te Michiganit,"USA), te them te drejten e mora ate si nje shaka te 1 prillit."Kaq keq paskeshin ardhur punet ne kete shtet amerikan,-mendova,- sa te mos gjendej nje shqiptar me diplomen e mesuesit te gjuhes shqipe, e,kesisoj, te arrije puna deri aty qe kete detyre ne nje goxha universitet amerikan ta beje nje inxhinier?"

Megjithate, gjykova se mbase zoti Mergim, me te mbaruar fakultetin e inxhinierise, i eshte futur, sic ka ndodhur jo ralle edhe me te tjere, edhe fakultetit te gjuhe-letersise dhe keshtu, me diplomen e mesuesit,sigurisht po ta kete mbaruar shkelqyeshem, e ka te drejten bukur fort te jape shqip, edhe ne Amerike.Mirepo, shoket e mi me kumtuan se ai nuk paskesh mbaruar kurrfare fakulteti te tille.E po,mbase, mendova, pasi ka marre diplomen e inxhinierit, Mergimi, me pasion i eshte futur studimeve gjuhesore, ka shkruar artikuj te rendesishem ne kete leme, eshte bere, ne kete menyre, bashkepunetor i Instutit te Gjuhesise dhe Letersise Shqipe prane Akademise se Shkencave dhe e ka fituar kete te drejte.Dhe shembuj te tille ka.Mjafton te permendim se poeti i shquar,dr.Fatos Arapi,megjithese ka mbaruar per ekonomi, ka qene per vite te tera pedagog i letersise shqipe ne UT, fale studimeve qe ka bere ne kete fushe; pr.Thanas Shkurti, i diplomuar per gjuhe-letersi shqipe,nuk ka mbaruar ndonje shkolle per anglisht, por kjo nuk e pengoi te ishte ne vitet 60-te pedagog i shkelqyer i gjuhes dhe letersise angleze ne UT, madje dhe autor i shquar metodash per mesimin e anglishtes ne shkollat tona, sepse kishte dhene prova qe e zoteronte gjuhen e Shekspririt ne menyre te mahnitshme. 

Nje gje e tille nuk ka ndodhur me inxhinier Mergimin i cili,gjithsesi,ka botuar disa shkrime ne shtypin tone te perditshem.Duke qene se per probleme gjuhesore prej vitesh kam shkruar disa artikuj, bile javet e fundit edhe te "Koha jone", kam skeduar edhe shkrime te M.Korces ku, per fat te keq,kam konstatuar gabime elementare, drejtshkrimore, morfologjike, sintaktike e madje logjike, te cilat nuk i lejohen as edhe nje nxenesi te shkolles tetevjecare, e jo me nje... profesori te shqipes. Me poshte po rendis disa prej tyre:

Ai shkruan: i dukeshem, i sukseseshem, i rrjedheshem, i fameshem, i nevojeshem, te ndrysheme, i prekeshem, kur duhet shkruar: i dukshem, i suksesshem,i rrjedhshem.., rregull i vendosur qe ne "Projektin e drejtshkrimit te gjuhes shqipe" "1956).

Perdor apostrofin krejt pa vend ne rastet si:eshti njohur, ustane tij...kur duhet te shkruaje: eshte i njohur, ustane e tij,"madje: ustain e tij....).Ose shkruan ta kur duhet shkruar ta : duhet ta beje dhe jo duhet ta beje, se ne kete rast kemi shkrirje te zanores e me e;duhet te e beje...ate,"trajta e vjeter :ku te+e = ta ).

Ne te gjitha rastet ne kete shkrim nuk perdor thonjezat ne tituj.Pra : Nje politikan i shquar vjen ne Uashington, perderisa eshte titull artikulli, duhet futur ne thonjeza:"Nje politikan vjen ne Eashington"...

Artikullkshkruesi perdor krejt pa vend zanoren e ne vend te e si: vemendje, permendem, vend, mendje, shembull, kur duhet shkruar :lepurushi: emendje, permendem, vend, mendje, shembull... Ai shkruan: probleme te rinj, per probleme te reja:"dihet se te gjithe emrat mashkullore qe ne shumesin e pashquar mbarojne me zanoren e, kerkojne qe mbiemri te jete ne gjinine femerore): male te larta e jo male te larte...

Shembull tjeter: te shoqerise tone,duhet shkruar: te shoqerise sone, se emri shoqeri ne kete rast ndodhet ne rasen gjinore e jo kallzore: shoqerine tone.Me poshte M.Korca shkruan: pinjojte, kur duhet shkruar pinjollet.Vec kesaj,ai gabon vazhdimisht ne perdorimin e shenjave te pikesimit, e ben te tjera, qe deshmojne se ai nuk ka ne pergjithesi njohuri per rregullat gramatikore.. E keqja me e madhe e te siperpermendurit ne fjale eshte se ai i lejon vetes gabime logjike qe e bejne te veshtire dhe madje qesharak mendimin qe ai kerkon te shprehe. Po rendis disa shembuj:

"Duke bere nje krahasim disi figurativ, une do te thoja se menyra e trajtimit te problemeve pergjate fabules , duke mbivendosur njera mbi tjetren situata humori me ato dramatiket e mbi ato prap leksjone per tu nxjerre,autori e ka ngritur gjinine e humorit si analize, ne nivelin e nje analize ma scanner, qe jep dhjetra seksjone te njepasnjesheme te indit te semure, krahasuar me varferine teknike qe ka nje radiografi krahasuar me te ne nivelin e nje analize.."..

Lexoje, i nderuar lexues, me vemendje kete mish-mash maratonik fjalish, ku veshtire te nxjerresh cka dashur te thote autori,qe rreket te perdore gjuhe...figurative, me gabime te tilla ...

Me poshte:"Sapo e le siperfaqen e zhytesh...ndeshesh me mentalitetet kunderthenese te shqiptarit qe transporton peshqeshet e shisheve te rakise...""?).Sigurisht qe autori ka dashur te thote :"...qe mban,"con) si dhurata shishe rakie ...", sepse dihet qe transporti behet me mjet dhe jo me duar..Nuk thuhet ne shqip:"Sot transportova ne shtepi dy kile djathe..", por:"Sot cova ,"dergova)..."

Edhe nje shembull tjeter me absurditete:"...ngerthehet me te tashmen e ardhmja qe ia ngjit koken me ballin e djersitur pas xhamit te dritares avionit...".Po si ia ngjitka e ardhmja koken pas ...xhamit...? Pastaj, ku eshte nyja e perparme se perpara avionit?Pra,jo:"...dritares avionit", por: "...dritares se avionit..."

Nuk po zgjatem me gabime te tilla te renda gjuhesore, kur ato perseriten thuajse ne cdo radhe te ketij shkrimi.Dhe keto i ben ai qe jep shqip ne nje universiet... amerikan!...

Duhet ti kujtoj zotit Mergim qe gjuhen shqipe e kane dhene dikur ne universitete albanologet e famshem, Norbert Jokl e Maksimilian Lamberc, e me pas pr. Martin Camaj,perkatesisht ne Gjermani dhe Austri, pr.Ernest Koliqi ne Itali, "e sot profesori arberesh, Italo Fortino), per te ardhur me pas te pr.Remzi Pernaska e Bahri Beci ne France, pr. Dhimiter Pilika ne Cekosllovaki, pr. Agron Fico ne Kine...

Atehere, si ka guximin Mergim Korca, thjesht nje inxhinier mekanik, te behet...profesor i gjuhes shqipe,me nje nivel kaq te ulet gjuhesor qe deshmon ne shkrimet e tij,aq me keq nese do te kishte diplomen e mesuesit te shqipes?! A i njeh ai lende te tilla si fonetika, morfologjia, sintaksa, gramatika historike, kursi i fjaleformimit, kursi special i studimit te autoreve te lashte, latinishtja e sa e sa lende te tjera qe i kane dhene profesore te tille te medhenj te gjuhes shqipe si:Aleksander Xhuvani, Eqerem Cabej, Mahir Domi, Stefan Prifti, Androkli Kostallari,Anastas Dodi,Engjell Angoni, Seit Mancaku,Fatmir Agalliu,Gjovalin Shkurtaj, e te tjere?

Por, edhe sikur ta shkruante shume mire e ta njihte po aq mire shqipen, ai nuk do te mund te behej ne cilin do cep te Shqiperise as mesues i nje shkolle fillore,se te tille, fale universiteteve e shkollave te larta qe jane hapur ne Shqiperi qe me 1946,ka sot me qindra e qindra, te diplomuar pas kater vitesh studimi te rrepte te lendeve te mesiperme ne fakultetet gjuhe-letersi shqipe te ketyre universiteteve.

Mergim Korca duhet te kete parasysh se jo me pak se tre vjet me pare ne nje universitet te tille ne Michigan, jepte mesimin e gjuhes shqipe pr.Agron Fico, qe permendem me siper.A mendon ai valle, se sa do te fyheshin studentet amerikane kur te merrnin vesh, "dhe mbase e kane marre), qe profesori i tyre eshte... inxhinier? Eshte njelloj sikur ne nje shkolle te larte ne Shqiperi te jepte anglisht... nje inxhinier amerikan.E, pra , ne Michigan ka plot shqiptare te merguar qe kane mbaruar studime te larta per gjuhe letersi. Nder ta po permend vetem gazetaret e njohur, Roland dhe Luiza Musta, te cilet do te nderonin veten dhe Shqiperine, duke dhene gjuhen shqipe ne kete universitet, per te mos permendur dhe nje here pr.Agron Ficon, ose dr.Ardian Vehbiun,"i cili dhe ai ka dhene gjuhen shqipe per disa vjet ne Itali),qe jetojne ne Nee York e pr. Thanas Shkurtin, qe jep leksione nderi ne nje kolegj te njohur te Chicagos e plot te tjere.

Duke perfunduar, them se do te ishte ne nderin e Mergim Korces qe te hiqte dore sa me pare nga kjo detyre qe ka marre persiper me kaq...guxim, detyre nuk i ka takuar dhe nuk mund ti takoje asnjehere, sic eshte dhenia e mesimit te gjuhes shqipe, aq me teper ne nje shkolle te larte te huaj. Sa me pare!..

----------


## Albo

Ndryshimi midis inxhinierit dhe gjuhetarit qe ka shkruajtur kete shkrim eshte se ai inxhinieri mundesoi hapjen e nje katedre per shqipen ne ate universitet, kurse gjuhetari ngeli duke mbushur gazetat me fleterrufete qe ne ishin ne mode ne vitet e diktatures.

Nese ju mendoni se mund te beni nje pune me te mire, bujrum, ndihmojeni inxhinierin, afrojani ndihmen tuaj si ekspert ne ate fushe dhe kerkojini qe tua lere ju ate detyre. Por mos shisni mend dhe jepni urdhra neper gazeta pasi fjalet i merr era, veprat ngelen ne histori.

----------


## Hek

Temen e postova vetem se mu duk e cuditshme dhe desha te dija me shume nga cunat e gocat qe jane ne USA. Personalisht jam vete ne USA, por jo ne Michigan. Formimi im kryesor eshte filologjik, por di mire nje gje:Askush nuk mund te jape mesim ne USA qofte edhe ne shkolle fillore pa dhene prova te forta akademike. Nje pjese e mire e mesimdhenesve biles i nenshtrohen edhe vleresimeve gjate tere vitit.
Ky shkrimtari duket i cuditshem, sepse shkruan ne nje gazete shqiptare, medemek per te denoncuar nje universitet amerikan qe nuk dika t'i zgjedhe njerezit (A thua ne kete univeristet kane nga te lexojne "Koha Jone")
Mesimdhenia e shqipes ne universitetet e huaja, eshte me pak akademike (ne kuptimin qe e marrim ne shqiptaret) dhe kerkon nje formim te madh te pergjithshem, kryesisht antropologjik, kulturor, dhe ne teknologjite e mesimdhenies.
Qe ta mbyll, personalisht nuk kam asnje afiliim as me autorin e shkrimit, e as me shkrimin e gazetes. Thjesht doja te nxisja nje debat.
Personalisht doja te dija me shume per kete inxhinjerin, ndonje pike kontakti, dhe dicka per biografine e tij. Adresa ime e e-mail-it eshte
CiftjaH@missouri.edu

----------


## macia_blu

Albo, te pershendes e te mbeshtes totalisht ne ato qe ke thene me lart.
Pervec asaj qe kellici ka dashur me qellim te tregoje se na qenka vete gjuhetare i zoti , gje qe nuk e  ka vertetuar ende pervecse me disa shkrime  e romane me se mediokre, ka dashur te na behet avokat i njerit  nga ish profesoret  e meparshem ne kete institucion. Dhe nuk ma merr mendja, se Kellici nuk e din aktin banal e monstruoz te ish profesorit ... (se ia harrova emrin), ka vjedhur  (hej vjedhur, e di cfare do te thote te vjedhesh, e te te largojne nga puna nje here e pergjithmone) ka marre rryshfete ne kete universitetin e michigani qe  kerric kelliqi po na i qnaka hallin si paska pranuar inxhinierin mekanik.
he he he!
Ngrihen mediokret e  duan te mbijetojne  mbi  verejtje  te  intelektualeve te vertete.
Me respekt elinda marku!

----------


## Di68

Jam dakort me Albon, te pakten inxhinieri ka marre nje nisme dhe po ben dicka.  Kritizeret kurre nuk me kane terhequr si tipa.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## BOKE

Mendoj se ideja e S. Kelliçit ne shkrimin  e mesiperm eshte se ne pergjithesi nuk eshte gje e lehte te jesh mesues i gjuhes shqipe, duke marre parasysh se shqipja eshte nje gjuhe e veshtire. Ne radhe te pare duhet ta zoterosh mire ate, pastaj te jesh ne gjendje t'ja transmetosh ate te tjereve (nxenesve), aq me teper te huaj. Kjo del edhe nga shembujt qe ai ka sjelle nga shkrimet e M. Korçes, ku del mangesia e tij ne drejtshkrimin e gjuhes shqipe.

Nga ana tjeter, nuk mendoj se ka te beje qenia e tij inxhinier, qe nuk e kualifikon ate te behet mesues i gjuhes shqipe, sepse sic permendet edhe ne shkrimin e mesiperm, nuk eshte z. Korça i pari. 

Mendoj se ne kete rast ne shohim "persosmerine", ate se si duhet te jete, por nuk shohim realitetin; ate se si po bastardohet gjuha shqipe sot ne gazetat dhe mediat shqiptare.

Ndoshta z. Kelliçi, duhej te pershendeste z. Korça per detyren e veshtire qe ka marre persiper, dhe ne menyre miqesore t'i vinte ne dukje ndonje mangesi ne perdorimin e saj.

Mllefin e z. Kelliçi ne kete shkrim do ta justifikoja me ndonje inat personal qe mund te kene njeri me tjetrin, gje qe eshte ne standartin e shqiptareve ne Shqiperi dhe emigracion per te treguar xhelozine, cmiren, inatin ndaj njeri tjetrit.

----------


## Larsus

nuk ju duket shume e ekzagjiruar kjo? Nese ai zoteria eshte profesor ne universitetin e mich dhe "nuk i ka marre leje" Kellicit, bravo i qofte kur ka kaluar aplikimin dhe ka permbushur standartet e kerkuara per punen....kto mbeten duke bere hesapet e botes mer jahu..sa inate qe kane 

bokerrima, do te isha dakort me ty, po qe se kellici do te kishte cituar edhe nga i kishte shkeputur ato gabimet e bera....

kur do behen nojhere keto dashamires dhe mendje hapur? Z. kellicit mund ti pergjigjesh qe ne shqiperi kush nuk ka dhene mesim anglishteje (apo dhe shqipeje, filozofije, etj etj... per ate pune, ne te gjitha nivelet akademikeqofshin fillore apo universitare) ..

nuk e dijsha une qe u jepte shqip atje by the way..di qe ne chicago ka nje department per eastern europe dhe ne NY flitet per te bere nje shkolle fillore ne shqip

----------


## Toro

Nuk na u ndane fleterrufe-taxhinjte e diktatures....Zilia apo injoranca nuk i le te shofin pak me teper se hunda e tyre....Dhe aq me teper te merren me njerez te nderuar ( inxhinjerin nuk e njoh, por perderisa e kane punesuar ne nje universitet s'ka pse mos te jete).

Zotit Kellici sikur te isha ne vend te zotin inxhenjer mekanik qe u meson shqipen te huajve, do ti pergigjesha:
" E gjeta guximin tu mesoj te huajve ose shqiptareve gjuhen amtare, atje ku dhe ti zoti Kellici gjete guxim te beheshe komentator futbolli ( ne kohe te Dulles) pa mbaruar as Akademine e Sporteve, as per gazetari sportive!!!!!!!". 
Te gjithe nga ne, cunat qe shihnim ndeshje futbolli ne TVSH ne vitet '85-'90, e mbajme mend zerin antipatik dhe komentimin medioker te ndeshjeve te futbollit nga zoti Kellici.

----------


## macia_blu

Nje gallate tjeter e kelliqit.
 Si hyri ai ne radio?
shkroji  qindra letra  me emra   qe i krijojnte si  personazhet dhe ia ostonte  radios, sikur na ishin   admiruesit e tij te gjithe  keto qe i shkruanin radios vleresimin , mendimin dhe kerkesen  qe kelliqi  e meritonte denjesisht punesimin ne radio.Dhe u be ...
Me vone ku ta dish se ne c'kafe e me ke i shpetoj dhe e tregoji procken qe kish bere, dhe se me "caftesi"e me"c'profesionalizem" e me"c'gjuhesi" u be kaq i njour sa kujton se u be.
nejse... po kjo eshte  vertete per te

----------


## dordi1

E perse te mos behet ''mekaniku'' - ''gjuhetar''!
Ketu u be ''bodybuilder'' - ''governator''!

Megjithate, Skifter Kellici, ka te drejte kur ve ne dukje paaftesine gjuhesore te Mergim Korces. Nuk  mund t'i bejme lavde dikujt, vetem sepse paska ''marre mundimin'' te krijoje katedren e Gjuhes Shqipe ne Michigan.
Sipas kesaj logjike, duhet qe ta vleresojme Enver Hoxhen, vetem per ''krijimin e shtetit te ri shqiptar''!

Skifter Kellici, duke qene botues i disa librave ne Tirane, ku personalisht, pata lexuar nje liber me teme KUPEN E BOTES, eshte me se kompetent per te vene ne dukje nje problem te tille. 

Sa per kuriozitet; Skifter Kellici, u ''denua'' per moskomentim futbollistik, pasi gjate nje ndeshje pati ngaterruar emrin e nje futbollisti me nje te Byrose Politike! keshtu qe u pat bo nomi...

Sidoqofte, suksese bashkepatriotit tone ne zanatin e ri...

----------


## Toro

"Bodybuilder"-i nuk u be guvernator, Dordi. E ZGJODHI POPULLI i Kalifornias. E zgjodhi mes 3 kandidateve te tjere, te rrahur me vaj me uthull ne politike. Dhe fitoi ai , "hici", "injoranti"....aktori i Hollivudit.
"Mekaniku" nuk u be "gjuhetar"  nga hici. Paraqiti kerkesen para nje institucioni qe quhet UNIVERSITET i Michiganit, kaloi ne shoshe nga komisioni i perbere nga intelektuale kompetente per te punesuar profesore universiteti dhe mori lejen ( licencen) e ushtrimit te profesionit te mesuesit te gjuhes shqipe nga Departamenti i Edukimit te shteti te Michiganit...

Une di shume intelektuale shqiptare qe nuk punojne ne profesionet e tyre ne SHBA apo Kanada. Di inxhinjera ndertimi qe punojne  si pjatalares ose security.  Di ekonomiste qe punojne si kamariera. Ne SHBA madje ka plot intelektuale amerikane qe jane "katandisur" keshtu.Por ka dhe nga ata qe nuk punojne ne pune te "remdomta". Nga ata si puna e zotit Korca qe nderruan profesion, por paten fatin te punojne ne dicka tjeter jo kaq te rendomte sa kamarieri apo roja i nates. Nuk eshte ndonji cudi e madhe.
Une kisha mbaruar per regjizure ne Greqi dhe punoja si manager ne nje super market ....Dhe si i thone fjales, i jepja uje ne bisht te luges per profesionin e ndryshem qe kisha atyre "ekonomisteve" greke apo shqiptare qe kisha kolege qe kishin bere nga 5 vjet shkolle per business administration dhe nuk dinin te benin nje inventar te thjeshte dyqani. Keshtu e ka kapitalizmi dhe bota e lire. Kush do ecen perpara, leviz, nuk rri i lidhur me "prangat" e nje shkolle, qe mund te jete e mire , por ne realitet nuk te ndihmon te mbijetosh apo te besh realitet ambiciet e tua personale. Kush nuk do, rri e 'qorton" punen e te tjereve, qahet , ankohet dhe shkruan "flete-rrufe".
Gjithe te mirat
Toro

----------


## lis

Postuar nga Dordi

*Sa per kuriozitet; Skifter Kellici, u ''denua'' per moskomentim futbollistik, pasi gjate nje ndeshje pati ngaterruar emrin e nje futbollisti me nje te Byrose Politike! keshtu qe u pat bo nomi...*

Po mire nuk e kuptoni as juve se Kellici nuk ka deshire te lere profesionin e komentatorit e aq me shume kete profesion te cilin tashme e filloi si komentator politik.
Kur ne Shqiperi asokohe luheshin ndeshje te zjarrta, zoti Skifter Kellici ishte nje nder komentatoret e pare qe zinte rrallen per te komentuar.
Sot ai e ka pare te arsyeshme te behet komentator politik pasi ndeshja ndermjet pozites dhe opozites, lufta ne parlament eshte edhe me eksituese dhe me e lavdishme.
Keshtu qe ai e filloi me ate inxhinierin mekanik ne Michigan te USA-se dhe do ta mbaroje edhe kete karriere komentuese me politiken.
Nuk kam asnje kundershtim me kritikat e Kellicit por kritikat te adresohen ne adrese te politikaneve shqipetare, ministrit te arsimit qe ka harruar gjuhen shqipe, profesoreve, pedagogeve, mesuesve te thjeshte qe ne vend qe tu mesojne femijeve dhe te rriturve shqip, tashme kane filluar te perdorin fjalet, hello, jasu, dobro, cioa, selam alekum e keshtu me rradhe.
Une i ketij mendimi jam.

----------


## Jonian

> _Postuar më parë nga dordi1_ 
> *E perse te mos behet ''mekaniku'' - ''gjuhetar''!
> Ketu u be ''bodybuilder'' - ''governator''!*


Shume vete e kane permendur per ilustrim rastin e Arnoldit, por po te shohesh me kujdes,resume-ja e tij nuk eshte ajo e nje tipi qe ka vetem nje pasion ne jete-ndertimin e trupit te tij. Ka mbaruar Wisconsin-Superior College per biznes nderkombetar. Kolegj jo shume i njohur ky por ka nje nga programet me te mira te biznesit ne Amerike. Gjate fushates se tij si guvernator perfshiu ne stafin e tij njerez jo pak te njohur si p.sh: Keshilltar ekonomik-Warren Buffet (Demokrat dhe gjithashtu njeriu i trete me i pasur ne Bote, pas Bill Gates dhe Steve Balmer) si dhe te tjere qe nuk do rri t'i numeroj (vizitoni joinarnold.com). Pra nuk eshte aq i trashe sa duket, perkundrazi per mendimin tim eshte shume i zgjuar. Nejse ky eshte vetem mendimi im...
Le te kthehemi te Skifteri se ai eshte thelbi i muhabetit.Me mire te mos flas se e njoh personalisht (banon ketu ne Boston, prane lagjes sime). Me njeri qurravec nuk me kane zene syte. Vetem te ankohet di. Ankohej pse ikte treni e nuk e priste, ankohet pse nuk ia boton njeri ato qe ka shkruar, quan miq ca tipa spiunesh qe sos ne Shqiperi qe ishin nga ata 1200shat, por edhe ketu kane futur njerez ne burg me spiunlleqet e tyre. 
Zotin Korca nuk e njoh por i uroj gjithe te mirat per sipermarrjen e tij dhe i sugjeroj qe megjithese nuk eshte letrar, ta vazhdoje ate qe ka nisur. Ndonjehere edhe ata qe kane mbaruar doktorata per keto gjera, nuk e dine se cfare flasin ne klase, keshtu qe Skifteri le te lehi, ti vazhdo perpara...

----------


## shkodra13

Pak per Mergim Korçen:


...Si trashëgimí familjare unë jam korçar i lindur në qytetin Graz të Austrisë 71 vite të shkuara. Gjyshi im, nga ana e babait, ka qenë drejtor shkolle, ndërsa ai nga ana e nënës, mjek kirurg. 
Im atë Xhevat Korça, që ishte themeluesi dhe drejtori i parë i Gjimnazit Shtetëror të Shkodrës, mbas dy vitesh shërbimi si drejtor, me ardhjen në fuqi të Ahmet Zogut dhe si kundërshtar politik i tij, u detyrua të largohej nga Shqipëria dhe për tre vite me radhë drejtoi katedrën e gjuhës shqipe pranë universitetit të Beogradit. Me që qëndrimi në Jugosllavi iu bë i pamundur se dy herë iu kërcënua jeta, emigroi në Austri. Gjatë periudhës dhjetëvjeçare që familja ime banonte në Austri u linda un...


Lexoni intervisten e plote:
http://www.albanovaonline.com/module...hp?storyid=174




**************************************************  **


Replika ndaj shkrimit te S.Kelliçit:






              NJE  SHKRIM TENDENCIOZ POR QE KERKON REAGIM
 Keto dite me ra ne sy nje shkrim i gazetarit sportiv Skifter Kelliçi, botuar ne "Koha Jone" per te dhenit e gjuhes shqipe ne Wayne State University te Michiganit nga i diplomuari ne inxhineri, Mergim Korça. Nuk e kuptova pse shqetesohej Skifteri, qe me sa pashe nuk shihte me larg se bufi, per kete fenomen. Se pari nuk e kuptova pse ishte lodhur ta dergonte deri ne Tirane kete shqetesim, kur edhe ketu ne Amerike, kishte hapsire per botimin e nje "shqetesimi" kaq alarmues. Se dyti, pse shqetesohej Skifteri, i cili edhe gazetarine sportive nuk e ka ne nivelin univeristar. Se treti, pse kapej pas atyre qe e kane provuar mesimdhenien ne nivele te tilla dhe kane ikur fshehurazi per bemat e tyre etj... etj... Pastaj sa i besueshem eshte shkrimi i nje gazetari te deshtuar dhe i nje romancieri boksieresh te marre persiper analiza gjuhesore, qe kerkojne nje pergaditje shkencore me shume se te nje gazetari te sportit, ndonese i diplomuar ne gjuhe dhe letersi. Qartazi, na ben te mendojme se diçka tjeter e ka shtyre drejte kesaj aventure. I duhet kujtuar Skifterit se edhe Albert Einshtein ishte i diplomuar ne inxhinieri elektrike dhe punonte ne nje zyre patentash ne Zvicer. Duke mos pasur besim se mund te arrinte majat ne fizike, ai u muar me matematiken, edhe pse me pas u be ai qe u be, pikerisht ne fizike. Benedetto Croce, filozofi i njohur ne gjithe boten, kishte vetem arsim te mesem, Mario del Monaco, tenori i famshem i viteve 60-te, kishte studiuar per pikture, Rimski Korsakovi nuk njihet per inxhinjer, por si kompozitor i famshem, Wollt Witman, poeti i njohur i librit "Fije Bari" nuk ishte diplomuar per gjuhe angleze as per letersi, etj etj... Pra pse çuditet Skifteri, se nje inxhinjer mekanik si Mergim Korça dhenka shqipen ne nje universitet Amerikan, kur duhet ta pergezonte ?   E njeh Skifter Kelliçi Mergim Korçen? Thua do ta merrte persiper Mergimi nje pune qe nuk di ta beje?! Thua pranojne Universitet Amerikane mesimdhenes te pakualifikuar, kur Skifteri e di se ne Amerike, edhe per pune te rendomta testohesh me pare? E di Skifteri pse pedagogu qe mbron ai eshte larguar nga puna? Le te mos permendim shembuj te tille se nuk i dihet ku mberrijme! E, para se te mirrte kete barre [ te me fale se edhe une e bera nje gabim(!)], por keshtu me jepet ta shkruaj ate fjale, pasi edhe keshtu e themi, a mendoi gazetari i dikurshem, se edhe ato qe kemi mesuar mund ti kemi harruar, ngaqe detyrohemi te bejme pune te rendomta ketu ne Amerike, o Skifter... Pash Zotin o Skifter, a ta merr mendja, se edhe Kostallari nuk e ka bere mire Fjalorin Drejtshkrimor te Gjuhes Shqipe? Une pra, i diplomuar si ti ne gjuhesi, me pervojen edhe te mesuesit te gjuhes qe ka kaluar shume seminare edhe pas diplomimit, argumentoj me shembuj konkret se ka shume mungesa ne tekstet e gjuhesise shqiptare. Edhe si autor e botues ndeshem perdite ne boshesine e rregullave tona gjuhesore. Ne fjalet e perbera dhe te perngjitura "ë" ja mbeshtetese nuk vihet thjeshte per mosperplasje te disa bashketingelloreve, por edhe per kakofonine qe sjellin, edhe muzikalitetin qe kerkohet. A duhet ta bejme gjuhen tone sa me te lehte ne perdorim? Patjeter qe po! Qe pra o Skifter, a mendon dhe ti se duhet perdore apostrofi ne vend te "ë"se ne disa fjale qe edhe fjalori nuk i merr ne konsiderate. Si mund ta shkruajme p.sh. fjalen "herepashershme". Thua eshte drejt keshtu ne fjalorin drejtshkrimor?! Heh... A ka pak raste te diskutueshme ne gjuhesine shqipe ? Pastaj, a nuk i mungojne gjuhes shqipe mjaft elemente te gegnishtes, te cilen Mergim Korça e njeh mire? A nuk eshte Mergim Korça, inxhinjeri qe i njeh te dy dialektet dhe mundohet qe gjuhes letrare shqipe tia zbuse gabimet me huazime me te shumta nga gegerishtja? A nuk behen perjashtime ne gjuhesi? Mos e harro intonacionin, çrregullsine e rendit te fjaleve, qe e pranon edhe sintaksa, lidhezat semantike, skemen e perzier te periudhave, marredhenjet nderpjesore dhe kontekstin, qe gjuhesia i njeh ne disiplina te ndryshme dhe ne krijimtari. Athere, pse duhet ti marr edhe une ne analize, shembujt qe merrni Ju?!   Lerini keqdashjet e xhelozite.  Shikoni punen e ndershme e gezojuni per faktin qe gjuha shqipe, me perpjekje te medha, eshte futur si disipline liveli universitar ne Michigan.   Kjo nisme e nderon te gjithe komunitetin tone, kurse pozicionimi juaj vetem se e ve ne diskutim personin tuaj.
Pa dashur t'i dal ne mbrojtje Mergimit, 
Miqesisht, Pjeter Jaku


***************************






                         SHKRIMI PËRGOJUES I SKIFTER KËLLIÇIT 
                I LEXUAR ME LENTEN E SPECIALISTIT TË POLICISË.

Shkruar nga :   Vasel Malaj
Kryetar i Grupimit Shqiptaro-Amerikan për Demokracinë,
Dega e Michiganit

Porsa e pashë titullin e shkrimit të Skifter Këlliçit :  Një inxhinier mekanik profesor i shqipes në një universitet amerikan, mendova me vete :  Më në fund me kalimin e moshës, ndonëse vonë, qenka pjekur edhe Skifteri.  Po kur e lexova shkrimin e pashë se autori vazhdoka e qenka i pandreqshëmi hutî që kurrë nuk u bë dot skifter.   Edhe përvoja e tij e hidhur me letrat vetëlavdëruese që i dërgonte drejtorisë televizionit nuk e paskan sjellur në binarë skifterin e dështuar.   
Mirë kjo, po ai mban leksjon teorik dhe i rrëmbyer nga vrulli keqdashës, harron se dikur në televizion rubrikën sportive e drejtonte një person që nuk kishte studjuar as fizikulturë  e as gazetari.   Po nejse, vazhdojmë më poshtë.  Tashti, gjithë mllef, i sulet një personi që ka marrë përsipër një detyrë shumë fisnike, me shpresën se mos ia merr mësimdhënjen e shqipes, si i kualifikuar që e quan veten, skifteri dështak. Po të shtyhej nga motive pozitive, ai duhej të merrte shembull dhe të bënte çmos e të bindëte ndonjë universitet tjetër që të futej si disiplinë mësimore gjuha shqipe atje ku banon ai.   Zgjerimi i mësimdhënjes së shqipes, ky po është atdhedashuri.  Dhe jo vetëm kaq.   Por ta jepte edhe me kualifikim të lartë e tia kalonte vetë Michiganit nismëtar.  Po jo, hutîni  veç natë kërkon e jo dritë.  Ai sdi kujt i thonë ndreqje, por di vetëm prishje.   E tashti, mbas kësaj hyrje të shkurtër, dua që problemin ta shikoj nga këndvështrimi i profesjonit tim.  Së pari, më falni tju paraqitem :  Kam qenë i përndjekur politik gjatë kohës diktaturës e pastaj, me përmbysjen e saj, oficer policie.  Jam ndeshur si pasojë me elementë nga më të ndryshmit, që nga ish sigurimsat e pandreqshëm e kriminelë të lindur, tek të penduarit e ndershëm, vazhdo me dallkaukët e spiunët profesjonistë e deri tek keqbërësit ordinerë.   Dua pra tju them se e kam një farë përvoje në ndeshje me persona karakteri të dobët.   Nga ky këndvështrim tashti dua ta analizoj zotin Këlliçi.   Kuptomëni drejtë :   Nuk bëj pra asnjë aluzion lidhur me të kaluarën e tij, ndonëse rastësia më ka bërë ta njoh edhe atë anë të zotit Këlliçi të cilën nuk dua ta përdor si argument.   (Por ama nuk ka se si të mos më çudisë nga ana tjetër fakti që një  person, i cili i ka shërbyer diktaturës komuniste në mjetet e informacionit që kontrolloheshin direkt nga Komiteti Qëndror i Partisë, të jetë pranuar në Amerikë, duke mos gënjyer në plotësimin e dokumentave).  
Vijmë tashti te letra e tij.   Ajo është fund e krye përgojuese ndaj zotit Mërgim Korça një person i cili  gëzon  respekt  të veçantë si në diasporën amerikane e gjithashtu në Shqipëri.   
Zoti Korçën e kam dëgjuar tek mbante një kumtesë mbi Kryengritjen e Malësisë Madhe shkruar në gegërisht e referuar po në gegërisht.  Asnjeri nuk pipëtinte në sallë.    Ai, ndonëse toskë, e njeh gegërishten si as edhe gegët vetë.  Po ashtu ngjau kur mbajti fjalën kryesore me rastin e përurimit të shtatores Nënë Terezës.  Qindra vetë e ndiqnin me vëmëndje të përqëndruar se të gjithë e kuptonin plotësisht.   Unë pra nxjerr përfundimin logjik se ato që përgojon  z. Këlliçi nuk vijnë nga mos njohja nga ana e zotit Korça të gjuhës normative të imponuar me dhunë nga pushteti, por janë gjetje të kërkuara nga ai për ta bërë më të bukur gjuhën tonë të cilën ai e shkruan në të dyja mënyrët e të folurit falë njohurive të gjera që ka.   Megjithatë ky problem u takon specialistëve e unë vazhdoj në linjen time.    Unë nuk nisem fare ti dal zot z. Korça, se ai as nuk e ka nevojën e një nisme të tillë nga ana e ime.  Unë vetëm se dua të bëj një analizë.  
Niset autori i shkrimit nga premisa patriotike ?   Aspak.   Përkundrazi.   Dy janë pikësynimet e tij :
- Tia zerë vëndin z.Korça në mësimdhënjen e shqipes, e më në fund të heqë dorë nga puna e rëndomtë që bën, ku e sheh se dallavereve që ka bërë po u vjen fundi kur ti pritet hydrës koka në Rinas. 
- Po nuk e arriti këtë, së paku të pengohet deri në prishje mësimdhënja e gjuhës shqipe në Wayne State University (të cilit Këlliçi nuk ia di as se si i shkruhet emri këtij institucioni).
Mbi çbaza e zhvillon ai goditjen ?    
Nisur nga botëkuptimi i injektuar atij nga Partia e Punës, se pedagogët universitarë i emron Komiteti i Partisë dhe i heq po ajo, (po kur sigurimi boton shkrim ku përflitet personi për punë jo konform direktivave të partisë).  
Por zoti Këlliçi nuk e ka parasysh se asnjeri nga këta kritere nuk njihet e zbatohet këtu në Amerikë.   Këtu i vetmi kriter që zbatohet në përzgjedhjen e pedagogëve është aftësia profesionale si edhe pastërtia e karakterit.
Çna thotë analiza e personave që zë në gojë zoti Këlliçi ?
Fillimisht përjashtojmë emrat e përdorur fare kot.  Vazhdojmë pastaj duke e ngushtuar rrethin e duke mënjanuar edhe emra të zënë në gojë vetëm për kamuflazh.  Çna ngelet ?  Një emër dhe vetëm një.  
E analizojmë tashti këtë person.   Ai i ka pasë gëzuar hiret e Partisë Punës duke i propaganduar veprat e saja deri në skajet më të largëta të botës.   Ky emër përsëritet tri herë.   Pra, na bën të ndalemi seriozisht tek ky person.   Ka dhënë vërtet disa vite mësim në Michigan, por asnjëherë gjuhën shqipe, siç thotë z. Këlliçi.  Ai ka dhënë histori.  E si përfundoi ky shkencëtar i admiruar nga zoti Këlliçi ?   Profesori i nderuar, për vite me radhë shkonte në Shqipëri të ftonte kontingjente studentësh shqiptarë të vinin të studjonin në kolegjin në fjalë.  Me mbushjen e aplikacioneve i merrte secilit nga njëmijë e deri në dymijë dollarë amerikanë.  Kur një vit vajti në Shqipëri për rekrutim studentësh vetë përgjegjësi i departamentit të kolegjit dhe u merrte studentëve, të cilëve u plotësonte dokumentat, nga dhjetë dollarë amerikanë, mikun e z. Këlliçi e shkarkuan menjëherë nga detyra e ai, e mori bishtin ndër shalë dhe e mbajti frymën në New York ku tashti komploton me z. Këlliçi.   Pse e bëj këtë lidhje logjike tashti.   Profesori në fjalë e shkroi dhe e botoi disa muaj më parë një artikull në gazetën Illyria ku e përgojonte dhënjen e mësimit të gjuhës shqipe në nivel universitar nga një inxhinier mekanik, por pa e zënë në gojë emrin e pedagogut, i bindur se artikulli do të zinte vënd, (i mësuar siç qe me metodat e sigurimit shtetit).   Priti sa priti e kur e pa se nuk i mori luga ujë mendoi se po të fuste dot në thes ndonjë skifter, do ta zgjidhte situatën e si pasojë e nisi komplotimin.   Po nuk e dinte i ngrati profesor se bashkëpuntori-mjet i tij që zgjodhi nuk qe gjë tjetër veçse një i emërtuar skifter, që si kaqol e hëngri karremin e pa e shikuar veten në pasqyrë, u vërsul qorrazi si hutî !   
Vijmë tek mbyllja.  Sa dritëshkurtër u tregove more z. Këlliçi.  Me letrën përgojuese që shkrove nuk bëre asgjë tjetër veçse ia nxore edhe një herë bojën vetes, tashti në pleqëri këtu në Amerikë, (se në Shqipëri njihesh mirë se kush je), duke menduar se së bashku me atë mikun tënd hajdut e batakçi do tju lejonin ta zhvillonit luftën e klasave me politikën e kuadrit !  Si more vajte e re në këtë grackë ordinere kurdisur nga profesori i nderuar të cilit iu bëre vegël.  Nga ana tjetër nuk e mendove se do të pozicionoheshin gjithë ata specialistë të ndershëm që deri tani  kanë replikuar në internet duke ta nxjerrë bojën me përgojimin publik që bëre.   E së fundi, nuk ta mori mëndja se edhe ne, ish punonjësit e policisë mbas përmbysjes së diktaturës, e kemi fituar aq përvojë sa tia zbërthejmë gjurmët të gjithë  atyre keqdashësve antikombëtarë që veç zi e më zi duan  tia punojnë vëndit tonë ?  
Mbas gjithë këtyre ishalla ke vënë më në fund mend e nuk të kruhet më kurrizi me të tjerë.   




Marre prej albanovaonline.com

----------


## Hek

Une do te doja qe kjo teme te mbyllej, sepse po rrezikojme qe ti japim  Skifter Kellicit nje rendesi qe nuk e ka. ne fund te fundit ai deshi vetem te beje zhurme e te shfryje, dhe ne duke u marre me Kellicin i bejme kotenasikoti jehone kesaj zhurme.

Shkrimin e Skifter Kellicit e postova ne forum sepse une nisem nga parimi se disa njerez me shume se sa cdo gje tjeter i diskretiton paraqitja ne publik. me fjale te tjera, njerez si Kellici, sa me shume drite tu bjere mbi vete kur jane ne skene, aq me shume u duken pjeset e shemtuara te fytyres dhe karakterit. Shkrimi i Kellicit nuk beri me shume se sa i beri jehone punes se Z.Korca, une nuk do ta kisha marre vesh se c'po ndodh n.q.s nuk do kishte shkruar ai ne Shqiperi, qofte edhe pse me qellime te tjera.Habitem qe njerez si ai qe jane- edhe ata jane- pergjegjes per mishmashin qe ndodhet vendi, pra te tille njerez nuk rrine dot pa ndotur edhe mjediset e diaspores, qe duhet te ishin te kulluara, sepse jane e vetmja shprese dhe ngrohtesi e mergimtareve.

Mesimdhenien prej Z.Korca te shqipes ne Michigan une e shoh:

1. Si triumf te nje brezi qe megjithese u godit nga te gjitha pasojat e Luftes se Ftohte, arrin te barabitet me standartet me te larta shkencore nderkombetare sic jane universitetet amerikane;

2. Si triumf te atij mendimi klasik mbi nacionalizmin shqiptar, gjuhen shqipe, kulturen dhe letersine shqipe qe vjen qe nga Buzuku, Bogdani, Fishta, Mjeda, Koliqi, Branko Merxhani, Martin Camaj, Arshi Pipa e plot te tjere; 

3. Nuk eshte e rastit qe ne Sh.B.A. kane dhene punuar dhe punojne nacionaliste te kulluar konservatore te tipit klasik duke filluar me Faik Konicen e deri tek Pjeter Prifti e z.Korca personalisht. Kjo merr rendesi po te krahasohet me vende si Franca apo Italia, ku ne nje mase te madhe intelektualet shqiptare qe punojne atje jane te tipit Artan Fuga, pra me fryme e mendim te Realizmit Socialist, qe e rreflektojne edhe sot;

4. Pra, perballja e grupit te Skifter Kellicit me njerez si ju eshte perballja e fundit e Realizmit Socialist me  Klasicizmin e Perhershem qofte ky tradicional apo modern.


Faleminderit te gjitheve
Hek

----------


## ChuChu

> _Postuar më parë nga Hek_ 
> *NJE INXHINIER MEKANIK... PROFESOR I SHQIPES NE NJE UNIVERSITET AMERIKAN
> 
> *


Se pari, te japesh mesim ne nje universitet amerikan, nuk merr automatikisht titullin profesor. Ekziston nje proces i gjate para se te quhesh i tille. Edhe pse me Phd-ra (doktoratura) shume jane assistent professors ose thjesht lecturers. Dhe zoti Mergim hyn te keta te fundit (mesimdhenes).

Artikujt e gjate s'i lexova, e ndoshta pergjigja e pyetjes sime qe vijon, eshte me lart.  Por, eshte krijuar departament i vecante i gjuhes shqipe ne kete universitet, apo zoti Mergim thjesht po jep disa leksione perkohesisht? Ndoshta po behet buje per hic gje. Pyes sepse une vete u kam dhene leksione shqip nxenesve te linguistikes ne universitetin tim, edhe pse s'isha diplomuar akoma. Ta kish marre vesh Kellici qe dikush me dy vite universitet jepte mesim shqip ne shkollat amerikane, do kish bere hatane me keq se me lart  :sarkastik:

----------


## Fiori

Shqiptaret vdesin per pak dekorata dhe "poste", packa se keto dhe mund te mos u japin buke. Te tille kam pare kaq shume MI sa me kane ardhur ne maje te hundes _(dhe pastaj u vjen keq kur i quaj "injorante")_. 

Megjithate, meqenese jemi ne nje teme te tille dua te permend se jo vetem ne mbare Ameriken, por pikerisht ne MI ka shqiptare te cilet jane Profesore ne deget e Fizikes, Kompjuterit apo Biologjise ne Universitete me emer, dhe ketu behet fjale per mosha te vjetra. Pasi eshte humbje kohe te diskutosh per te rinjte shqiptare te cilet studiojne ketu. Shumica e tyre, qe marrin mundimin ti futen shkolles dalin me rezultate maksimale dhe sigurisht dhe synimet per te ardhmen e tyre do i kene akoma me te larta. 

Shqiptaret ne pergjithesi kane karakter dhe krenari, bota po u jep krahe dhe mundesi te provojne veten, nuk me duket cudi qe ata po arrijne maja, me duket cudi si ka te tjere qe akoma merren me vogelsira, aq me teper ne gazeta.


Pershendetje

----------


## Ihti

Karakteristika qe bie ne sy me shume nga te gjitha tek shqipot eshte deshira per ti dhene lemoshe tjetrit (e pastaj t'ja permend nderin gjithe jeten) si dhe deshira per t'i nxjerre syte kur e sheh me mire se veten.
kushtu edhe puna e Kellicit...se ja tha Toro me siper--te gjithe e njohin per nje komentator cope-cope sporti...jo per linguistin e shquar qe na qenka.

ps: kuqu...edhe dhaskalice paske qene  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hek

Konsiderata lidhur me gjuhën e njësuar shqipe
(Shqetësimi që ndjehet teksa lexon shkrimet e dy intelektualëve.) 

Shtysa për ti shkruar këto radhë u bë një shkrim i Kostaq Xoxës të cilin e njoh... qëkur e mbaj mënd veten time. Prandaj edhe shkrimi i Kostaqit me titull Gjuhëtarët po e humbasin durimin, ma tërhoqi menjëherë vëmëndjen. Tek lexoja se si autori godiste përdorimin e fjalëve të huaja në shtypin tonë të përditshëm, më dukej sikur kishim biseduar gjerë e gjatë me të lidhur me këtë shëmtim që po i bëhet gjuhës tonë të bukur amtare të cilën njerëz të papërgjegjshëm po e shpërfytyrojnë me barbarizmat që përdorin. Pa le sa bukur autori vë në dukje se si vetë ata që i përdorin këto fjalë të huaja i shkruajnë gabim se nuk i dijnë saktë as vetë! Përgjatë shkrimit mësova edhe se si specialistë të shquar në fushë të gjuhësisë, (sikurse M.Çeliku), të zëmëruar me të drejtë me shtëpitë botuese që nxjerrin botime thuajse të palexueshme nga ana gjuhësore, paskan arritur deri atje sa të shprehen se ... duhet mbajtur qëndrim ndëshkues, duke filluar nga gjobat e rënda e deri në heqjen e së drejtës së botimit. Ky informacion që mora më futi në mendime.

Në vazhdim të leximit artikullit, nëntitulli Tallazet e njësimit, si edhe vetë trajtimi i materialit nga ana e autorit të shkrimit, detyrimisht më bënë që jo vetëm shkrimin e mikut tim Kostaqit ta lexoja me shumë përqëndrim edhe vëmëndje, por ta kërkoja e ta lexoja edhe shkrimin e zotit Ardian Ndreca botuar në gazetën Bota Shqiptare me titull Serioziteti i gjanave të kota, të cilit në mënyrë kritike i adresohej Kostaqi.

Duke marrë shkas tashti në mënyrë të mirëfilltë nga një shkrim i bërë nga një mik imi nga njera anë, si edhe nga një person thuajse i panjohur për mua, nga ana tjetër, e gjithashtu duke dashur të çfaq edhe mendimin tim lidhur me problemet e ngritura, mendoj që trajtimin e problemeve ta zhvillojmë hap mbas hapi pa e harruar etikën, gjë e cila dëndur e më dëndur fatkeqësisht po vrehet vitet e fundit gjatë kritikave si edhe replikave të ndërsjella.

Në parim, problemet e ngritura na shqetësojnë të gjithëve. Nga ana tjetër ata që do ta shtyjnë punën përpara si edhe do ti korrigjojnë mangësitë si edhe gabimet e kaluara, padyshim që do të jenë vetë gjuhëtarët. Prandaj mendoj të shtroj edhe një parakusht të dytë, që duhet të jetë në themelin e bashkëbisedimit në mes gjuhëtarëve në vetvete nga njera anë, si edhe dashuruesve të gjuhës shqipe, nga ana tjetër e që duhet të jetë parimi i kompromisit. Nisur tashti nga parakushtet që shtrova, po jap edhe disa mendime ashtu siç i ndjej. 

Mllefit që çfaq ai gjuhëtari i shquar (M.Ç.) ndaj atyre që e përdhosin gjuhën shqipe, i bashkohem plotësisht edhe unë. Vetëm se unë nuk mund të ndaj me të mendimin lidhur me masat që ai propozon të merren. Në atë përfundim çon ndikimi i madh që ka në nënvetëdijen e tij periudha tejet e zgjatur diktatoriale. Sa për një shëmbull konkret mund të përmëndim Pol Potin i cili, përgjatë sundimit të tij terrorist katërvjeçar mbi Kamboxhian, kish futur si nen kushtetute dënimin me vuajtje fizike për atë që përdor fjalë franceze gjatë shkrimit në gjuhën kmere. Prandaj, në qoftë se duam të pranojmë se jemi përkrahës të mendimit të lirë dhe e respektojmë këtë të fundit, kurrsesi nuk na lejohet që të bëjmë gabimin e rëndë dhe pikëpamjen tonë tua detyrojmë edhe të tjerëve, (kur ajo, në vetvete, nuk përbën krim). Ndrydhja e mendimit të lirë nuk është gjë tjetër veçse dhuna intelektuale e diktaturave e cila njerëzve ua dyzon mendimet në ato që i çfaqin botërisht si dhe në ato që i strukin në skutat e errëta të vetëdijes së tyre.

Vazhdojmë tashti më tutje me shqyrtimin e problemit të Kongresit Drejtshkrimit si edhe të gjuhës njësuar që ngrenë në mënyrë të ndërsjellë dy autorët e shkrimeve, zoti Ardian Ndreca dhe si i replikon Kostaq Xoxa. E them që në fillim se për hir të debatit shkencor fisnik dhe pasurimit të të dhënave si edhe argumenteve të problemit, mendoj se i shërbejnë çështjes nja dy sheshime paraprake terreni.

Që të dy autorët e shkrimeve janë intelektualë të mirëfilltë. Për Kostaqin nuk kam se çtë zgjatem. Kurse me emrin e zotit Ardian Ndreca për herë të parë jam ndeshur tek lexoja një shkrim-studim rreth figurës së studjuesit të shquar të gjuhës shqipe, Mustafa Merlika Krujës. Më vonë më ra rasti të lexoja një fashikull dhe konkretisht nr.6 të vitit 2002 të revistës kulturore STUDIUM, (e përdyjavëshme kulturore e themeluar që më 1906-ën e që botohet në Romë), ku Dr. Ardian Ndreca kishte të botuar një studim tejet interesant mbi nihilizmin, (Nichilismo e domanda di senso). Atëbotë mësova se zoti Ndreca mbante titullin Doktor i Shkencave dhe ishte docent pranë Universitetit Urbanian të Romës. Së fundi kam lexuar një tjetër vepër të tijën të botuar në Pavia me titull NDERMJETESIM APO PARADOKS? Kierkegardi kundra Hegelit (Mediazione o paradosso? Kierkegard contra Hegel). Kureshtja e ngjallur nga këto arritje të këtij djaloshi shqiptar më shtyu ta gjej mundësinë dhe para dy muajsh pata rastin të takohesha me të, ndonëse shumë shkurt, në Romë.

I vura në dukje këto momente që të theksoj diçka e cila simbas meje ka rëndësi themelore. Së bashku me Kostaqin i kemi lënë tashmë mbrapa të 70-tat. Nuk ka dyshim se e duam vëndin tonë e po aq edhe gjuhën e bukur shqipe. Sikurse ne, po ashtu i duan të dyja këto si ai gjuhëtari i shquar që revoltohet me përdhosjen që i bëhet gjuhës shqipe, (nga tashtuquajtur shkrimtarë), e gjithashtu edhe Dr. Ndreca. Pra në parim të gjithë jemi në një mëndje. Sa bukur atëherë të ndjekim rrugën e kompromisit të ndërsjellë, të mënjanojmë ato gjëra që edhe mund të çpërfillen, e të bijem në bashkërendim mendimesh. Kësisoji nuk do të çpiknim asgjë të re, por vetëm do të ndiqnim teorinë e probabilitetit të Gaussit ku djathtas e majtas boshtit kryesor të ruanim sasitë e mirëqëna deri... në kufijtë e njësive të papërfillëshme. Hyjmë tani në temën e mirëfilltë, njësimi i gjuhës shqipe.

Kostaq Xoxa shkruan: Çështë e vërteta, njësimi i gjuhës shqipe ishte një domosdoshmëri. Unë e mbështes plotësisht dhe theksoj se pohimin e tij nuk e luan as topi, (siç thotë populli). Me këtë rast shtoj se Kuvëndi i Elbasanit, fillë mbas Kongresit Manastirit, pranoi si themel të gjuhës tonë kombëtare të folmen elbasanase. E vazhdoi më tej punën konkrete Komisija Letrare, e formuar në Shkodër nga Dom Ndre Mjeda edhe Luigj Gurakuqi, që në kohën e pushtimit Austro-Hungarez. Dhe domosdo e vuri mbi themele të mirëfillta shkencore problemin e njësimit të gjuhës, Instituti i Studimeve Shqiptare.

Me një fjalë prirja e Institutit të Studimeve Shqiptare ishte që gjuha e njësuar letrare shqipe të ishte gegërishtja e Shqipërisë Mesme dhe konkretisht e folmja e qytetit të Elbasanit. Me propozimin e Institutit Ministria e Arsimit me vendimin nr.61 të datës 20 shkurt 1942 caktoi si tekst bazë të sintaksës shqipe tekstin e punuar nga At Justin Rrota për klasat e II-ta të IIIta dhe të IV-ta të kurseve të ulëta të shkollave të mesme. Natyrshëm lind pyetja: Ku u bazua ai Institut lidhur me përzgjedhjen e së folmes shqipe? Sepse gegërishtja me format e saja të Shqipërisë Mesme si edhe të asaj të Veriut flitej nga 2/3 e popullsisë shqipfolëse. Edhe albanologët më të shquar si Meyeri, Weigandi, Nahtigali, e deri tek Jokli ishin të mendimit që shqipja e normës letrare të ishte gegërishtja. I vetmi i albanologëve që nuk pajtohej plotësisht me ta, ishte Petrotta.

Kaq sa për një paraqitje fluturimthi që lexuesit tia rikujtojmë të vërtetën historike se puna për njësimin e gjuhës shqipe nuk është se filloi vetëm mbas 28 nëntorit 1944. 

Me shumë të drejtë K.Xoxa shkruan se regjimi u tregua autoritar në shkencë, dhe pra me diktat u imponua toskërishtja si themel i gjuhës së njësuar. Dhe me atë rast përmënd se si vetëm Mark Ndoja, Mark Gurakuqi, si edhe ndonjë tjetër ishin për rrugën e mesme, jo për toskërishten. Për këtë pjesën e dytë të pohimit të tij nuk jam plotësisht dakord. Të lartpërmëndurit ishin mbështetësit e regjimit. Atyre u jepej mundësia ti shprehnin bindjet e tyre e megjithatë u thyen dhe u treguan puthadorë duke u pajtuar me porositë e partisë. Por kish të tjerë studjues të shquar të gjuhës shqipe si profesorët Mark Dema, Guljelm Deda, Pashko Gjeçi e të tjerë që çpërfilleshin sikur nuk ekzistonin! Ata u luftuan vetëm se ishin të papërkulshëm në bindjet e tyre shkencore. Por lufta e paprincip dhe mohuese e vlerave kulturore të trashëgimisë letrare gege të kombit tonë nuk zë fill me ta, se ata në fund të fundit ishin gjallë kur zhvilloi punimet Kongresi i Drejtshkrimit. 

Ajo luftë e merr revanin e saj të çalë që kur strategu i Anschluss-it (përfshirjes) të Shqipërisë në suazën e Jugosllavisë, Josif Broz Titua, filloi ta drejtonte marionetën e tij, diktatorin e ardhëshëm shqiptar, si të donte vetë. Objekt i çrrënjosjes ishin padyshim të gjithë intelektualët dhe patriotët shqiptarë por ata gegët, e posaçërisht kleri katolik i veriut, për të cilët shkjau kish urrejtje të veçantë, u përfshinë pikërisht në syrin e ciklonit antishqiptar! I përlau dhe i zhduku rrebeshi sllavokomunist studjuesit gegë Patër Anton Harapin, Dom Lazër Shantojën, At Mati Prendushin, Patër Danjel Dajanin, At Justin Rrotën, Patër Bernardin Palajn, At Donat Kurtin e kë të zëmë në gojë më parë. E si armiq të betuar që u etiketuan, domosdo edhe vepra e tyre u mohua dhe u zhduk! Si të jashtëligjëshme u dënuan edhe veprat e At Gjergj Fishtës, Mustafa Krujës, Ernest Koliqit e Karl Gurakuqit me shokë e kësisoji trashëgimia jonë gjuhësore kombëtare, duke mbetur pa pjesën përbërëse gege, u cungua. 

Edhe Dr.Ndreca nga ana e tij, bën pohime shumë të themelta kur thotë se duhet së pari me e dashtë shqipen, toskënishten e gegnishten... sepse... kena nevojë për dashunues të gjuhës... askush nuk don sot me u kthye mbrapa e nji njeri qi don me ndreqë nji faj të shkaktuem prej regresit politik nuk na duket se kthehet mbrapa. Ajo çka lypet âsht me gjetë gjuhën e përbashkët me mënyra shkencore dhe jo politike, gjuhën e dashunisë.

Në vazhdën e këtyre pohimeve dua të sjell edhe dy kujtime jo pa interes për çështjen që trajtohet. Rreth viteve 60-të isha i pranishëm gjatë një bisede që zhvillonte Artisti i Popullit Loro Kovaçi me mikun e tij të ngushtë Prof. Anton Krajnin. E pyet L.Kovaçi profesorin se e cilit drejtim ishte prirja lidhur me të ardhmen e gjuhës shqipe. Profesori e shikoi, vuri buzën në gaz dhe tha: Veç tdijshmit e karakterplotit Çabej, janë edhe nja dy elbasanas deri diku tdijshëm por pa kërçik, (të pa kockë), e mandej gjûhën shqype po e studjojnë tpa dijtunit tue i mohue visaret e kombit. Pra çkem me pritë synesh? Heshti pak edhe shtoi: Çabej thotë se për gjûhën shqype po bân shum Dr.Hamdi Sulçebej i cilli, me emisionet e tija shëndetsore të përjavëshme, po difton se sa mirë merret vesht e foluna elbasanase në tânë vêndin tonë. Lene mandej se sa sinonime nep doktori për ndonji fjalë që i duket e vështirë me u kuptue.

Kurse poeti, shkrimtari dhe lavruesi i gjuhës shqipe Prof.Arshi Pipa më pati pohuar në 1990-ën: Shpërfillja e autorve gegë me urdhën nga lart, kjo ska se si me qenë e pranueshme. Kjo nuk âsht shkencë por terror shkencor i ushtruem prej komunistave! Megjithate duhet pranue se Kongresi i Drejtshkrimit duhej bâ, e po tishte bâ me kohë dy të folmet shqipe kishin me u pasë trajtue si dy komponente të gjûhës tonë të bukur shqipe. Kurse sot gegnishtja âsht mohue krejtsisht!

Gjuha në vetvete është një dukurí shoqërore dhe si e tillë edhe duhet studjuar. Fatkeqësisht Kongresi Drejtshkrimor i 1972-it duke mos e përfillur metodën bazë në studimin e gjuhës që është ajo krahasuesja, e drejtoi tehun e punimeve të tija duke e mënjanuar gjysmën e visareve të kombit tonë që përbëhen pikërisht nga e folmja gege. Gabimi u thellua edhe më shumë sepse nuk u muar fare parasysh të ndërtohej një skelet i krahasuar ndërmjet dy gramatikave: asaj të së folmes gege si edhe asaj toske. Si mund të shkohej shkencërisht drejtë një gjuhe të njësuar kur nuk u shkua fare drejtë burimit të gjuhës së shkruar gjë e cila çpërfilli me paragjykim keqdashës gegërishten? Si pasojë metodologjia e përdorur i kundroi shumë përciptas elementët bazë të studimit një gjuhe që janë: Origjina e saj, natyra e gjuhës e domosdo pastaj edhe zhvillimi i saj. Ne sot kemi kundërthënje të vazhdueshme ndërmjet gramatikës dhe kuptimit, nga njera anë, e gjithashtu pastaj edhe ndërmjet gramatikës edhe fonologjisë, nga ana tjetër. Duhet pranuar se çpërfillja e së folmes gege çoi drejtë thellimit artificial të hendekut ndërmjet semantikës edhe fonologjisë.

Kujtojmë me këtë rast përpjekjet e vazhdueshme të shkrimtarit tonë të shquar Ismail Kadare i cili vazhdimisht kërkon rrugë fjalë-formimesh të reja si duke luftuar që të pastrohet gjuha shqipe nga barbarizmat krejtësisht të panevojëshme të hyra në të, e gjithashtu për tua prerë rrugën neologjizmave që vetë zhvillimi e përparimi i bën të trokasin në dyert e gjuhës sonë. Ky fenomen është krejtësisht i logjikshëm sepse vetë studimi shkencor si edhe filozofik i përparimeve shkencore edhe teknologjike me të cilat përballet njerëzimi sot, paraqesin nevojën e ngutëshme të krijimit leksikut të ri që ky të ecë përkrah këtyre përparimeve. 


Po ti hedhim një sy, sa për një ide, metodës përdorur nga iluministi dhe shtetari i famshëm turk që e europianizoi Turqinë, Qemal Ataturku, për njësimin e gjuhës turke duke e shkrirë turqishten osmane në një gjuhë letrare moderne, ballafaqohemi me një realitet tejet të çuditshëm. Që më 1928 me ligj u ndalua përdorimi i turqishtes osmane në botime të ndryshëme si edhe gazeta. Por, edhe sot e kësaj dite, me që trashëgimia tejet e pasur në fushën e drejtësisë nuk ka se si të hidhet poshtë me një vendim ose edhe me dhjetra ligje, leksiku i drejtësisë mbështetet kryesisht në turqishten osmane! Dhe më e çuditëshmja është se ligjëshmëria turke nuk bazohet as në Kodin Napoleonik dhe as në atë të ngjarjeve të parandodhura. Jo. Kodi turk bazohet në Kodin Zviceran.


Nga ana tjetër, jo që nuk i ka shkuar në mëndje njeriu që ta dënojë autorin e njohur turk Said Nursi i cili përdor një frazeologji të përzier turqishtje osmane me turqishte moderne, por në veprën e tij të njohur prej 715 faqesh me titull Natyra dhe qëllimet e njeriut, në fund të vëllimit janë jo pak por 87 faqe fjalori turqishte osmane  turqishte zyrtare. I solla këta shëmbuj për ta forcuar idenë se si në çdo shkencë edhe në gjuhësi, shikimi mbrapavështrues gjithëmonë nxjerr në dukje gabime të kryera të cilat duhet të shërbejnë si baza për ta çuar punën e ardhëshme më përpara e njëkohësisht të mënjanohen ato metoda të cilat kanë treguar qartësisht se kanë qenë me mangësi edhe të gabuara. 

Nuk mundem të mos e kujtoj përgjatë kësaj vazhde profesor Koliqin, të madhin gjuhëtar edhe letrar të harruar e të mohuar prej diktaturës, i cili pohonte:

Po u përçmue vepra e Atdhetarve të breznís paraprise në kalesë, ndërprehet trashigimi kombtar. E pa visár gojdhânash e dhânash kulturale, Shqiptarët nuk do tu njifshin në botë mâ si komb por si nji grumbull njerzish ardhacakë. 

Nisur nga të gjitha çu radhitën më sipër mendoj të shtroj edhe unë disa mendime lidhur me trajtimin e problemit tejet serioz të gjuhës së njësuar shqipe. Së pari, dua të pohoj me zë të lartë se në asnjë mënyrë dhe askujt nuk duhet ti shkojë në mëndje dhe të mëtojë që të kthehemi mbrapa dhe ta bëjmë gegërishten gjuhë letrare normative të shqipes. Të pretendohet të bëhet një gjë e tillë do të përsëritej ndaj toskërishtes i njejti gabim që u bë në vitin 1972, por me kah të kundërt! Por, dhe ka gjithënjë një por, sot ndodhemi përpara faktit që lumit të gjuhës sonë të bukur shqipe i është tharë artificialisht dega bashkërrjedhëse gegërishte e cila në shtratin e saj, përzier me zajet, ka një morí grimcash xehesh floriri. Ato sjanë gjë tjetër veç pjesë e thesarit kombëtar shqiptar, ato janë pjesë e visareve dhe e historisë së kombit tonë! Duke marrë parasysh se çdo intelektual i vërtetë e njëkohësisht edhe i ndershëm, sado i politizuar që të kish qenë, e kuptonte më 1972-in se diskriminimi i gegërishtes ish një dhunë pseudoshkencore e padrejtë, duhet ta japë sot ndihmesën e tij sado modeste qoftë, që të hiqet ajo pritë artificiale e cila e thau shtratin e rrjedhës gege të gjuhës sonë. E kjo punë bëhet vetëm duke u udhëhequr nga ndjenjat e pastra kombëtare dhe duke lënë më një anë smirat profesionale. Kësisoji mundësohet rivlerësimi edhe botimi i veprave të autorëve më të shquar gegë. Nga ana tjetër pjesa më e zgjedhur e krijimtarisë tyre duhet përfshirë në programet si edhe në tekstet shkollore duke u bërë ato edhe pjesë e gjallë e programeve radiofonike si edhe televizive. 

Duam shëmbuj? Ngado që ta kthejmë shikimin kemi plot. Thashe themet e grave, e Goldonit, ndonëse shkruar që në vitin e largët 1751 në të folmen veneciane, çfaqet me sukses të madh sot e kësaj dite. Por edhe Erashka si edhe vepra të tjera madhore të tijat shkruar më vonë në frengjisht në Paris, ai vetë i rishkroi për publikun italian në të folmen veneciane, ashtu siç vihen në skenë edhe sot. Po Edoardo de Filippo, i cili vetëm në të folmen napoletane ka shkruar, a nuk është ndër autorët më të ndjekur edhe sot në Itali, për të mos thënë më i suksesshmi? Po të hedhim sytë nga Turqia e të shikojmë se si vepruan letrarët e shquar dhe me prirje moderne si Ahmed Hashimi, Jahja Beyati e Nazim Hikmeti me shokë, do të shohim se si ata pa smirë si edhe me ndjenjë të thellë kombëtare, dijtën të gërshetojnë në veprat e tyre, (të përkthyera në të gjithë botën), në mënyrën më të përkryer trashëgiminë e hajthme osmane me lirikën e përkryer europiano- perëndimore! 

Nisur nga kjo frymë kam mendimin se gjuhëtarët si edhe letrarët tanë, tashmë të pandrydhur shpirtrisht me porosí nga lart si edhe nene kodi penal, duhet ta japin ndihmesën e tyre të ndershme dhe me vlera të paçmueshme për gjurmët që ajo punë e sotme do të lerë në shtegun e historikut të çështjes sonë kombëtare, sepse gjuha e folur e posaçërisht ajo e shkruara, janë shprehja kulmore e personalitetit të një populli! Ato janë mishërimi i kulturës, mënçurisë si edhe trashëgimísë të shpirtit krijues popullor.

E tashti, në mbyllje të shkrimit, nuk kam se si të mos e drejtoj vëmëndjen e lexuesit ndaj hulumtuesit që, pa më të voglën mëdyshje, ka qenë dhe mbetet më i madhi studjues yni i gjuhës shqipe, Profesor Eqrem Çabej. Pa u ndalur në shqyrtime pohimesh të tija p.sh. kur thosh se madhështia e veprës Patër Fishtës pa asnjë stepje mund ta bënte profesorin të bëhej katolik; apo se si materiali i tij studimor për Kongresin e Drejtshkrimit përqëndrohej tek tradita e shkrimit të gjuhës shqipe që nga Buzuku e deri tek Mjeda, qëndrime të cilat i flisnin hapur diktatorit lidhur me pikëpamjet e studjuesit të shquar sa i takon gjuhës së kultivuar gegërishte, dua të bëj një krahasim. Njeri nga Padishahët e Persisë, i mbushur siç qe me vetveten, kërkoi ta ballafaqonin me njeriun më të mënçur të vëndit. Më në fund ia sollën të përzgjedhurin para fronit. I drejtohet Padishahu të mënçurit dhe i thotë: Në njërën dorë që kam mbas shpine kam një zog. I gjallë është ai apo i ngordhur? Për ta shpëtuar jetën e zogut i mënçuri përgjigjet: Madhëri, është në dorën tuaj!

E tani, që nuk ndodhemi më përpara trysnisë diktaturës, më duket sikur nga amëshimi profesori i nderuar na bën thirrje e na thotë: 

Gjuhën e bukur shqipe, gegërishten edhe toskërishten, i kini në dorë ju, dashuruesit e shqipes!

Nga Mërgim Korça
Michigan - U.S.A

----------


## shkodra13

Ne gazeten "Koha Jone" te dates 30 Nentor 2003 me beri pershtypje nje 
artikull i zotit Kellici me titull "NJE INXHINIER MEKANIK... PROFESOR I 
SHQIPES NE NJE UNIVERSITET AMERIKAN". Ne mos gaboj, z. Kellici eshte ai 
gazeteri sportiv i kohes se komunizmit qe sot eshte kthyer ne shkrimtar.

Shqetesimi i zotit Kellici eshte se ne nje universitet amerikan "professor" 
i gjuhes shqipe eshte nje inxhinier mekanik. Sipas gjykimit te z. Kellici, 
ky inxhiner mekanik nuk eshte i afte per te kryer kete profesion. Une nuk e 
njoh nga afer personin ne fjale (zotin Mergim Korca) dhe nuk mund te 
komentoj mbi aftesite e tij si instruktor i gjuhes shqipe.  Me  kete leter 
thjesht dua te sqaroj disa detaje te cilat zoti Kellici nuk i ka menduar 
mire kur ka shkruar letren e siperpermenduar.

Zoti Kellici duhet te jete ne dijeni se emerimet ne universitet amerikane 
nuk behen si ne kohen a Partise se Punes. Per me teper punonjesit e 
universiteteve nuk pushohen nga puna nga letrat e zotit Kellici neper 
gazeta. Universiteti ne fjale (Wayne State University, Detroit) ka pasur nje 
komision i cili zgjodhi kandidatin me te mire nga aplikantet. Per fat te 
mire apo te keq te universitetit ky kandidat ishte zoti Mergim Korca.  Per 
me teper, zoti Kellici duhet te dije se zoti Korca nuk eshte profesor i 
gjuhes shqipe, por nje instruktor i saj.

Me letren e tij zoti Kellici shpreh jo vetem injorancen e tij mbi sistemin 
universitar ne SH.B.A., por edhe smiren dhe egoizmin e tij. Wayne State 
University duhet pergezuar per nismen e mire qe ka marre. Zoti Korca eshte 
nje person i respektuar i komunitetit shqiptar ne Michigan dhe duhet 
pergezuar per deshiren e tij per te ndihmuar kete komunitet.

Ne qofte se zoti Kellici kerkon te gjeje se kush eshte i afte ose i paafte 
nga ana akademike do te jete me mire te filloje me universitetet shqiptare. 
Une i bej thirje zotit Kellici te perdore aftesite e tij gazetareske dhe te 
gjeje te paaftet ne Akademine e Shkencave te Shqiperise, ne Universitetin e 
Tiranes dhe universitetet e tjera te Shqiperise. Me vone le t'ju kthehemi 
universiteteve te Amerikes.

Sinqerisht,

Dr. T. Shaska
Department of Mathematics
University of Idaho


P.S. Kjo leter ju dergua gazetes ne fjale ate dite qe artikulli doli ne 
shtyp si pergjigje per zotin Kellici. "Koha Jone" refuzoi t'a botonte.


Marre prej: AlbClub Discussion List

----------

